# PS2 Slim Problem



## bikerbcs (Oct 10, 2005)

My PS2 Slim has been giving me problems for the past couple month playing Socom, It's an older version of the slim and I did not mod it out. It would freeze up every 30 minutes or so in the online game, then it became a bit more constant once I started using CodeBreaker for game cheats I think...
So, after awhile (Yesterday) I decided to clean everything up, I took some alcohol and Q-tip and swabbed the glass part of the lenses and around it, at this point I did not take my PS2 part, I cleaned everything visible around the laser when I open my tray...
I put my game in and it just kept saying 'Loading...' on the Device Manager, I then decided to take the whole ps2 apart and give it a good cleaning, I dusted everything off, blew out the fan, re-cleaned the laser and dryed it and tightened everything down and put it back together... Still I got the loading..., I went to bed and woke up this morning to find that now the Ps2 game loads on the device manager rather quickly but when I click on the golden disc the screen goes black then it goes back to the device manager and reloads the ps2 game again and it keeps doing this, the game doesn't load everytime I click on the golden disc it goes back to the device manager and loads the game up again... I tried another ps2 game and got the same thing.
Now I put in my CODEBREAKER disc and that would load up fine, I don't know what the difference is between those disc but I know that when I put the codebreaker disc in its colored in blue in the device manager where the ps2 games are colored in gold.
I would like to avoid going out and buying a new ps2 or parts, being able to fix this problem right here at home would be great but I can't figure out what to do!

Thanks in advance if you can help me out! I'm guessing it has something to do with the laser.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Is it only SOCOM that has the problem? The freezing is usually due to overheating, not dirty disc / lens


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

My 70000 Series PS2 (the slim one) has frozen a couple of times but after raising it a few inches with wooden blocks, it was fine.


----------



## bikerbcs (Oct 10, 2005)

Well Socom was really the only game I played so I don't know maybe it would freeze on other games to not sure, but anyways I tried to clean the inside of my ps2 and lenses and now NONE of the ps2 games load they do what I said in my first post, the gold disc shows up in the manager but when I clicked it the screen goes black like its going to load the game but instead it goes back to the device manager and reloads the gold disc so I don't know what to do now.
The game was problem freezing due to overheating but I cleaned the laser anyway and also cleaned the fan so I don't know why its all messed up even more now.

I see you guys talking about the freezing now but that isn't the problem anymore, the problem is I can't even get onto my ps2 games now so the freezing problem I'm not worried about, if I could just atleast get my ps2 games to load up I would be fine even if the game did freeze occasionally.


----------



## bikerbcs (Oct 10, 2005)

Okay, all the discs that show up on the device manager for ps2 if they are blue they work if they show up gold they dont load for some reason what would cause that?

I think I might need to adjust the laser but all the tutorials are for old huge ps2s, any way to do it with a slim?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

you may have damaged the PS2 now since you've opened it. I don't know if the adjustment would work.


----------

